# Refinery



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

So I been looking around and found out many refinery modellers use PVC end caps etc for their oil tanks. What dimension would you guys recommend? I am building a oil refinery and need at least 7-9 tanks for a tank farm. I purchased two plastruct refinery's but the tanks they offer are pretty expensive. Second thing on my mind are the actually pumps used to transport the oil from tank through the pipes. Any one know of any place to get these pumps? Im modelling in new era so i overlook the old wooden shack pump houses.

Thank you all


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some refinery tank sizes for a small to medium size refinery. These sizes and much large sizes are found in most of the refineries near Houston, Texas:

.....Capacity..............Diameter........Height
50,000 gallons............22 ft............17'-9” 
100,000 gallons............27 ft............23'-6”
200,000 gallons............35 ft............28'-6”
250,000 gallons............35 ft............35'-0”
300,000 gallons............38 ft............35'-3”
420,000 gallons............45 ft............35'-3”
500,000 gallons............50 ft............34'-6”
630,000 gallons............55 ft............35'-6”
840,000 gallons............65 ft............34'-0”
1,000,000 gallons..........70 ft.............34'-10”
1,050,000 gallons..........70 ft.............36'-6”

Tanks of these sizes were on both sides of the cat cracker.....crude oil storage on one and residual and refined products on the other side. Other processes inside a refinery used same size tanks.

I hope this helps


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Carl. So if I'm modeling n scale 1.9mm equals a foot in real life correct?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Lets see if I can get this right:

In N Scale:
........ 1 inch = 160 inches or 13.333 feet
........ 1 scale foot = 0.75 inches
........ 1 scale millimeter = 6.25 millimeters


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

.75 isn't that 3/4 of inch that would be 10 feet


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, 3/4" = 10 N Scale Feet


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

marzbarz said:


> Thank you Carl. So if I'm modeling n scale 1.9mm equals a foot in real life correct?


Yes ... completely correct.



Carl said:


> Lets see if I can get this right:
> 
> In N Scale:
> ........ 1 inch = 160 inches or 13.333 feet
> ...


First statement is correct. Second two don't make sense to me ... I believe they are erroneous.

1 foot (actual) = 12" actual = 304.8 mm actual. Now, if we dived that by 160, we have 1 foot (actual) = 1.9 mm in scale.

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You are correct, 12 " actual = 1.905 mm


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you all.. I am going to purchase some PVC caps at home depot and simply order the rails and stair cases from plastruct. I find that plastruct has the best N scale ladders, stairs etc. They look prototypical, also used them on my Walthers north island refinery as the ones that came with the model looked a tad to thick.


----------

